# New photo problem?



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

O.K. Folks...I belong to several shooting and fishing forums and have never had this problem occur to me before. When I registered, I included an avatar from photobucket. Fine. However, now when I try to transfer a picture from photobucket to this forum, when I hit "paste" the same avatar picture (and location) appears...not the new picture I want to afix to my post!? Any suggestions?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

Have you checked out that thread?

-Jeff-


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*Instructional thread for posting pictures*

Yes I have read this entire thread. However, I use PhotoBucket as my web photo uploader. Works fine with 11 other forums, both fishing & shooting. I've been posting pictures on these forums for 2 years now, with never a problem. So far, this is the only forum where I'm experiencing this particular problem. And here's the other thing - I did the exact same process (using PhotoBucket) in order to get my Avatar on here and it worked fine! The problem now is that regardless of which *new* picture I copy from PhotoBucket, when I paste it to this forum's "insert image" icon above, I keep getting my Avatar location...not the new picture's location. Strange!? Thanks for the continued support.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Try emptying your browser internet cache and cookies... then exit out of your browser, restart... and try again.

I've got some pretty strict restrictions in place when it comes to posting potential dangerous html code in threads. It would also help if you could go into a little more detail on how you're trying post the image.

Reply to this thread with the actual image link you're trying to use.

Example: http://www.photobucket.com/whatever...1234.jpg


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

photobucket test...

I just signed up for a photobucket account and uploaded one image.










it works fine...

if you copy the photobucket address of your image, you will need to edit the address. When I copied the address for my image it looked like this:



you need to edit out all of the crap and just use the "img" address (highlighted in red).


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*Post Test*

O.K., here goes...










Guess it was the "cashe clearing" that did the trick! Thanks folks!


----------

